
What hardware companies should know about Kickstarter - saurabhpalan
http://gigaom.com/2012/10/09/what-hardware-companies-should-know-about-kickstarter/
======
stephengillie
Is a "kickstarter for hardware" which offers preorders, etc. even feasible? If
it is, why isn't Kickstarter using that model?

